
Cloud companies desperately need experienced workers - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/cloud-companies-desperately-need-experienced-workers/
======
gigatexal
I almost made the last rounds for Google's apps for work team. I've since
pivoted to focus on pure development but it would have been cool. My boss
would have been a PHd who had come from the land of supercomputing and was
trying something new. There's just so much to learn, it's easy to get
overwhelmed.

